

Editor wars. Ugh. - evjan
http://peterevjan.com/posts/editor-wars-ugh/

======
hartator
Actualy, I love flamewars like this. You always find new tools, new gems, new
tricks and features. Moreover, maybe I am weird but I also like when people
argue for their way of doing thing, that's fun.

~~~
merlincorey
Ed is the standard text editor![1]

[1] [http://www.gnu.org/fun/jokes/ed-msg.txt](http://www.gnu.org/fun/jokes/ed-
msg.txt)

------
zachlatta
For me, and I may be alone on this, editors are strictly a tool used to
express thought. I'm going to choose an editor that I enjoy using, not
necessarily because it's possible to type and navigate faster. Using tools
that I enjoy gives me one less thing to think about when doing what matters:
making things.

------
adem
I don't understand the psychology behind complaining about "pointless HN
discussions" while submitting a link to that complaint, which, coincidentally,
is on the submitters website. Maybe someone can enlighten me...

------
espadrine
In this job, what really makes our car go faster to its destination (using the
metaphorical conceit) is the expressiveness of the language, although that is
a hard thing to measure.

Editors all have their own language to them, the set of bindings they provide,
which can be combined to do what we have in mind. Programmatically re-
formatting text (through the use of macros) is one way for an editor to be
really expressive. Then, giving an API and a language to actually statefully
program your actions can give you even more expressiveness.

My point: language wars and editor wars are one and the same.

------
reidrac
"sometimes all the energy and time put into editor discussions dishearten me"

And he wrote a post about it. That's putting a lot of energy, isn't it?

It's interesting how one can feel attached to a sophisticated tool being it
just a mean for obtaining something else. It's like these "vim powered"
buttons back in the 90s web. Why is that relevant?

------
joshguthrie
What makes you choose a car are your previous habits of interfacing with a
car.

I could have the best car in the world on all points, if the driving wheel is
a bit too big or a bit too small for my habits and the speed lever is on the
left side, I won't even entertain the thought of using it and will commute by
skateboard.

------
sublimit
What a shitty article. This is the level of discussion it deserves.

